# Roof Rail End Caps



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Eventually I am going to get satellite radio for my X Trail, but I don't like the idea of leaving the antenna exposed for possible break-ins.

The other day, a fellow Nissan Murano owner found out that he can place his satellite antenna in the cavity of the fibre glass spoiler. Since I don't have that luxury, I thought about the end cap of my existing roof rail for it is plastic. 

First, remove the left taillight (see thread on retrofitting to LED brake lights). Insert a slot or flat blade screw driver between the roof rail and end cap. Lift up the cap about 1/2" or over 1 cm until your hear it pop. Do not continue lifting like I did. By now the end cap is resting on the roof rail. It may be hard but push or tap lightly with the palm of your hand the end cap towards the rear end about a 1/2" or so. Voila, an empty cavity to place the antenna. 

For now, I am using epoxy glue fix the end cap.


























Cheers,

REAM1


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry mate, but this is NOT the way to remove the end cap. By snapping it the way you did, the end cap will be broken from its base.

The end cap is held by a bolt which needs to be loosened from inside the car by removing the roof lining to gain access to that bolt on the corner.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Well maybe your right and I know I over lift the cap, but the end cap from my X Trail is a female fitting. The bolt you see in one of the pictures is a male fitting. Now don't get me wrong aussietrail.

Regards,

REAM1


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

REAM1 said:


> Well maybe your right and I know I over lift the cap, but the end cap from my X Trail is a female fitting. The bolt you see in one of the pictures is a male fitting. Now don't get me wrong aussietrail.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> REAM1


This is exactly right mate and all end caps for every xtrail is the same. To remove the end caps safely without breaking them you need to remove (or more correctly LOOSEN) the male bolt, otherwise, the female fitting on the base of the end cap will snap.


----------



## Dennis Ing (Jul 4, 2007)

Is there an upgraded radio antenna I can get for my 2005 X-Trail? My reception is not great, has been getting worse the last few months.


----------

